# Venison Sausage



## ridgehunter (Oct 9, 2019)

With deer season underway I'm looking to make some smoked venison sausage. What's the best brand smoker to buy. I've been researching and it seems like a lot of people are going electric like a Materbuilt. Would like to hear everyone's recommendations.


----------



## dannylang (Oct 9, 2019)

I have smoke them on a stick burner, and electric. You can smoke them on any of them you have got to be able to run smoker at lower temps, when you can master that on your smoker, your ready. But the master build is so much easier, you set it and dump the chips, put a internal probe in and just watch. Much easier.
dannylang


----------



## smokinbarrles (Oct 9, 2019)

ive been using my masterbuilt. But you have to get a pellet tube or tray to use in it because the masterbuilts have a hard time burning the chips at that low of temp. Seems to work pretty good for me.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 9, 2019)

what kind of budget are we looking at ??


----------



## ridgehunter (Oct 9, 2019)

JckDanls 07 said:


> what kind of budget are we looking at ??


$300 range


----------



## Fueling Around (Oct 9, 2019)

smokinbarrles said:


> ive been using my masterbuilt. But you have to get a pellet tube or tray to use in it because the masterbuilts have a hard time burning the chips at that low of temp. Seems to work pretty good for me.


My 2¢
Start with a cabinet electric unit (Masterbuilt, etc.) and an A-Maze-N tube to make the smoke.
Once there, welcome to the obsession


----------



## smokinbarrles (Oct 10, 2019)

Fueling Around said:


> My 2¢
> Start with a cabinet electric unit (Masterbuilt, etc.) and an A-Maze-N tube to make the smoke.
> Once there, welcome to the obsession



Agreed, i was guiding the OP in the right direction. I have a MB and a tube that i use no matter the smoking temp.


----------

